# Happy new year



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR* I hope your dreams and wishes come true in 2010.

Love to u all

micki xxxx


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

micki moo said:


> *HAPPY NEW YEAR* I hope your dreams and wishes come true in 2010.
> 
> Love to u all
> 
> micki xxxx



35 mins yet in the UK - but Happy New Year to Cairo :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

micki moo said:


> *HAPPY NEW YEAR* I hope your dreams and wishes come true in 2010.
> 
> Love to u all
> 
> micki xxxx


Happy New Year! Hope your move goes well.


----------

